# 3rd Annual - Houston, Texas Tractor Show - October 2003



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I would like to personally invite all of the new tractorforum.com users and everyone else that can make it to the 3rd Annual Tractor Show in Houston, Texas this October 2003.

There will be an expanded lineup this year including the following:
Tractor Show - Judging in over 10 catagories
Tractor Pull and Farmer's Day Activities
Largest BBQ and Beer festival ever (from Brisket, Ribs to Kegs)
Children's Activities (SpaceWalk, farm games, etc)
and much, much more.

We welcome you. The exact date and time will be announced as soon as they become available.

This is a large tractor show. Bring your tractor and all of your friends. Corporate and local sponsored event.

Thanks.
Andy


----------

